# how do you do it



## bellapico (Nov 29, 2009)

Good Day All,

I have been visiting this site pretty much everyday for the last year. I have been utterly in love with the havanese breed for a while and this forum has not helped much as I fall in love a bit more everyday. So, why am I finally posting. 

I know that the havanese is a "velcro dog", I would like to know how people who work outside of the house full time manage with their need for company. I ask this, because I do work full time and I am single and that is one of the reasons that I would love to get a dog but I am struggling with the idea of the puppy being home alone for any period of time. I also considered fostering a slightly older havanese or bichon frise dog but I get the sense that some of the rescue organizations I reached out to were reluctant to foster a dog to me because I work the 35 hours a week. So, my question is this, can a single person that works full time successfully adopt/foster a dog.

Thank you all for any advice you can offer.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sure you'll get many different views on this, and there are those that have successfully managed to work and have a healthy, happy hav..and other's who have thrown their hands up in despair and put their babies up for adoption.

If you go the puppy route: They do not like to be alone, but many members here have gotten a 2nd hav to keep hav #1 company during the day..others who have a family member, friend, dog sitter/walker come for mid-day care/walk/visit, etc.

I would highly recommend working closely with a breeder who can identify a more independent personality type within their liter, its no guarantee that things will go smoothly, but its a step in the right direction,

I'm not familiar with the rules on fostering/adopting, but you can certainly look into it... A lot of times, the foster home works with the dog to help train them and break any old bad habits/ and fears before they re-home the dog and they are pretty experienced with putting a dog in a home that it will thrive in, and there are older dogs who do fine at home for a few hours and would be well suited for a working home, I know HRI is careful with placement, but I do not think they rule out working homes, you should put in an application and see where it leads..

:welcome: and feel free to post or ask questions, we are all here to help and make new friends 
Best~
Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, and welcome. Just the fact that you have studied getting a dog, shows you are responsible. It can be done successfully with a little help coming in. Here's an article , actually a free book called Before You Get Your Puppy. I think it should be mandatory reading for anyone getting their first dog. Yeah we should have to get a license to get a dog. LOL And that involves educating oneself . But I like the way you have researched. Read the free PDF file book and see if it's still for you. http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf


----------



## bellapico (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you both for your kind welcome, I did read excepts of the Ian Dunbar book, so glad to see I am in the right direction, now I will finish reading the PDF attachment. 

I have submitted some paperwork for fostering and I sincerely hope that even with my limited experience so far I am at least considered. To be honest, I have considered going to a breeder ( I still may) but I feel like there are so many puppies and dogs in need of a good home and deserve a second chance at having a good life hence I am gravitating towards the fostering option. Its been a long time since I have had a dog of my own, in fact, I have not had one as an adult but I grew up with Igor, my Tibetian Terrier, who lived for 17 years or so and I still miss him very much. Maybe, I am a little naive but fostering seems like a perfect opportunity for me to give a dog a second chance and I am willing and eager to do whatever work is required of me to help towards a balanced and adjusted dog, while also making sure that I am 100% ready for another 17 year commitment.

In the meantime, Thanks again for your very warm and kind welcome. I will finish reading the link above.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Each rescue has its own rules and then rules within and rules can sometimes be broken. The most important thing to know about being a potential foster is: you need to be patient! Depending on how many fosters are available at anytime and their skills. I had two mill dogs and went back to work not only full time but.....most of my time. It just depends on the dog or dogs. Since you may need to work full time (being single) you might want to consider taking two dogs...they really do keep each other company. They still want your attention but they will settle for their own kind for awhile.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

As a breeder I have placed puppies w/families that work full time. BUT those families made some significant sacrifices/changes to their lifestyle. One gal is single, but she works scattered hours so some days the dog was left longer than other days- and she worked 5 min from her house so she always came home for her lunch hour, and some days she didn't even start work until 5 or 6pm. She completely devoted all her time to her puppy, she took her with her everywhere (in a basket on her bike!) when she wasnt at work-
The other families both hired dog sitters/walkers to come in at least once a day for 1+ hours.
Plus you need to think of your lifestyle outside of work. Do you have frequent meetings you need to attand? Do you eat out alot or spend lots of time away from home when you aren't working? What isn't fair to a puppy is for you to be gone for 9-10 hours a day at work, then come home for 30 min while you take a shower and get ready to go out, then leave again for another couple hours. To me, that is no lifestyle for a Havanese---
So you have lots to think about!!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I work full-time (but flexible hrs - work from home when possible), am single, and I have a Hav. I do live 10 mins from work. I walk my dog now an hr minimum in the morning (bumped it up from 30 mins because of his teenage rebellious energy), I come home for a short walk/training/play session at lunch, and then hang out with him in the evening - heading to the dog park 2-3x/wk. About one day a week, I work late/volunteer/go out to dinner and will be gone until 10 pm. So, I take him to doggy daycare (it costs the same for a full day as a dog walker visit), and when I bring him home in the evening, he's so tuckered out he just sleeps. Oh I should also mention that I have a cat who keeps him company during the day and loves to play RLH or even share toys.

I also do training classes. I started with a basic obedience. Last week, we started agility and he LOVES it - he makes these excited monkey noises when it's his turn to try the obstacle. I'm planning on getting him therapy certified eventually. The classes are great, because they give you more to do together and goals to work on that week other than just cuddle and walk around the block.

I must admit, there were a few days in the first month with him when housetraining was going rough that I thought I was crazy to adopt a Hav. I got him when he was 5 months which I'm grateful for - I could go half a day at work and not worry about him or his bladder. He's really been a dream (BC excluded). He loves people (half of his dog park time is sitting the laps of any person sitting on the ground), loves other dogs (not an aggressive bone in his little body), is so smart, plus he's just goofy and cracks me up daily (from a down to a sit he jumps half a foot in the air - such exuberance!). I like to think I'm doing right by him - he's always happy, mostly well-behaved, and my life outside of work revolves around him.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

I also work full time. I purchased Bacca from a breeder at one and a half years old. He was a retired breeder. He has adopted to our lifestyle splendidly. I also work 5 minutes from home and spend my lunch hour with him. If I can't make it home for any reason I have my daughter come over for an hour. He seams to be extremely happy. I knew with my lifestyle it would be difficult to bring a young puppy in. I have never regretted getting my boy at an older age. It has worked out perfectly for us.


----------



## bellapico (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you all again and you have given me plenty to think about. I certainly think it can be done, I just need to have a honest discussion with me, myself and I to make sure that this is the best decision and breed for me. I will in the interim continue to visit the forum. This really is an awesome place to be and to get my havanese fix on daily basis until I become a "real" member. Thanks again.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

So much great information here. Thanks so much for asking, bellapico, and everyone else for your responses. My husband works from home, but I still get nervous about not being home more myself.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

My dogs do fine while I'm at work but I do go home every day for an hour at lunch. And they are very active once I get home. We go to dog club, friends house, etc, etc. And of course a long walk in the AM helps them rest the rest of the morning away. It can be done. Thank You.


----------

